# Why did I buy .357 ammo?



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

I'm inventorying things and I've come across .357. IIRC I have something that will shoot this but it's not a .357. A couple years ago I was stocking up after taking inventory of the handguns in my immediate and extended family but now I can't remember. Obviously I need to write this stuff down.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

357mag and 357max will shoot mag ammo , but not to much else 

38spl will also work in either but will not work with 357mag ammo


----------



## oth47 (Jan 11, 2008)

You probably bought it to send to my wife and I..we both have .357s.


----------



## ace admirer (Oct 5, 2005)

no problem, just purchase a 357 pistol or three,,,,,no more problem.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

ace admirer said:


> no problem, just purchase a 357 pistol or three,,,,,no more problem.


Sounds like the reasoning my dh had not too long ago.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

And I need to go buy some for my pistol.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

Barter item. Subconcious desire to have a .357. Shopping for my birthday. Lots of reasons.


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

Sooo...if I have ammo for firearms I don't have access to any longer, what would be the best way to go about getting what I need? I know if I just walk in off the street in my minivan with two kids at my heels I'll get taken. But then-I have no idea where I should walk in!


----------



## Gray Wolf (Jan 25, 2013)

It's a bit of a drive for you, but feel free to walk in to our house with all the 357 you can carry.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

Folks sell ammo at gun shows in this area. You could probably walk in to a vendor that sells ammo and sell or trade gor what you need. Of course there is the cover charge.


----------



## ArkyMack (Nov 15, 2013)

For the same reason I ended up with some .25 when we don't own, nor have ever owned anything that would need that.

I was plinking with my .32 pistol awhile back, before I needed to requalify for my CCL. Started to reload, and....what? Where did those come from.

The box DID say .32. 
All we can figure is some person at the gun shop was careless.

I also have a .357. 

If it was me, I'd be checking prices beforehand, then take them to our local pawn guy to trade.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

PrettyPaisley said:


> Sooo...if I have ammo for firearms I don't have access to any longer, what would be the best way to go about getting what I need? I know if I just walk in off the street in my minivan with two kids at my heels I'll get taken. But then-I have no idea where I should walk in!


go into a store find the same ammo on the shelf , snap a picture of it with price with your phone , if you have one of those devices 

then post on arms list with a price a reasonable amount lower than that or have the picture on the phone ready when you walk into a shop or such.

just because you walk in in heels with 2 kids fresh out of a mini van doesn't mean you will be taken if you are educated in the current price , it may mean you will walk out still holding your ammo 

what ammo do you need you can probably work a strait up trade for what you do need it may not be top value for your ammo but you get what you need


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

I went to a gun show last weekend with a different set of eyes and it was so much more fun than before. I tried to sell that .32 I had but the gentlemen who refused did so very politely and even offered ammo for it. But I don't want to keep it now that I know more. Good news is, the guy who sold it to me if going to buy it back. 

I'm no longer concerned about buying ammo. There was tons and tons at decent prices.


----------

